# What are your favorite Sacred Music pieces/ smaller songs from a large work?



## Jordan Workman

What are some of your favorite Sacred Music pieces or smaller songs from a large work? I don't mean the full work, but pieces or smaller songs from a large work like 'Gloria in excelsis Deo' from Giacomo Puccini's 'Messa di Gloria'. What are your favorites?


----------



## Pugg

Agnus Dei and Libera me from Messa da Requiem by Giuseppe Verdi .

Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit from Brahms Requiem.


----------



## Jordan Workman

Pugg said:


> Agnus Dei and Libera me from Messa da Requiem by Giuseppe Verdi .
> 
> Ihr habt nun Traurigkeit from Brahms Requiem.


Thank you. I love all songs from Verdi's Requiem especially Libera me and Dies Irae.


----------



## Ras

I'm cheating - choosing an instrumental arrangement of *Erbarme dich (from Mattheus-Passion) by JS Bach* - Nigel Kennedy on violin and Albrecht Mayer on oboe. On a Bach disc from DGG. Here is the Spotify link to this movement:


----------



## Guest

My favorite so to speak is this organ Piece by Bach


----------



## josquindesprez

Sonata sopra Sancta Maria and Et exultavit (Monteverdi's Vespers of 1610)

Qui habitat (Josquin)

Kyrie and Sanctus (Verdi's Requiem)


----------



## Pugg

josquindesprez said:


> Sonata sopra Sancta Maria and Et exultavit (Monteverdi's Vespers of 1610)
> 
> Qui habitat (Josquin)
> 
> Kyrie and Sanctus (Verdi's Requiem)


Broad taste I see, welcome to Talk Classical .


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Byrd: _Gloria_ (Mass for Five Voices)
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Palestrina: _Agnus Dei_ (Missa Papæ Marcelli)
Monteverdi: _Duo Seraphim_ (1610 Vespers)
Charpentier: Prelude to the _Te Deum_... one of the best tunes ever 
Bach: _Herr, unser Herrscher_ (St John Passion)
Handel: _From the censer curling rise_ (Solomon)
Haydn: _Dona nobis pacem_ (Nelson Mass)
Mozart: _Lacrimosa_ (Requiem)
Mendelssohn: _Zion spreadeth her hands for aid_ (Elijah)
Rossini: _Domine Deus_ (Petite Messe Solennelle)
Fauré: _In Paradisum_ (Requiem)
Rachmaninov: _Bogoroditse Devo_ (Vespers)
Britten: _One ever hangs/Agnus Dei_ (War Requiem)
Penderecki: _In pulverem mortis deduxisti me_ (St Luke Passion)


----------



## Ras

*J.S. Bach: BWV118 Motet O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht John Eliot Gardiner 1980*
This one makes me wish I believed _more_...:


----------



## Niavlys

Monteverdi - _Ave Maris Stella_ (from _Vespro della Beata Vergine_)
Pergolesi - _Stabat Mater dolorosa_ (from _Stabat Mater_)
Mozart - _Lacrymosa_ (from _Requiem_)
Bruckner - _Agnus Dei_ (from _Mass n°2_)
Fauré - _In Paradisum_ (from _Requiem_)


----------



## steph01

Monteverdi - Dixit Dominus, Suscepit Israel, Pulchra Es and Gloria Patri (from 1610 vespers)
Pergolesi - Sancta mater, istud agas (from Stabat Mater)
Mozart - Domine Jesu Christe (from Requiem)
Mozart - Laudate Dominum (in both Vesperae de Dominica and Vesperae solennes de Confessore)


----------



## Beet131

Brahms - 1st movement of the German Requiem
Bruckner - Locus Iste
Durufle - Agnus Dei and In Paradisum from the Requiem
Faure - Agnus Dei from the Requiem
Handel - Worthy is the Lamb from Messiah
Haydn - The Heavens are Telling from The Creation
Mozart - Hostias from the Requiem (Also, Ave Verum Corpus - although it's a small stand alone piece)
Rachmaninoff - Bless the Lord, O My Soul from "All Night Vigil/Vespers"
Rutter - The Lord is My Shepherd and Lux Aeterna from the Requiem
Verdi - Agnus Dei and Libera Me from the Requiem
Vivaldi - Et In Terra Pax Hominubus and Cum Sancto Spiritu


----------



## jenspen

Here's one that hasn't been mentioned:

Couperin - Première Leçon de Ténèbres

Quomodo sedet sola civitas plena populo! Facta est quasi vidua domina gentium; princeps provinciarum facta est sub tributo.

How doth the city sit solitary, that was full of people! how is she become as a widow! she that was great among the nations, and princess among the provinces, how is she become tributary!


----------



## steph01

Buxtehude - Membra Jesu nostri: IV. Ad latus: Surge, amica mea, speciosa mea


----------



## LittleSoul

I'm a great admirer of Russian Sacred Music, so, there's a lot more but I'll make a "top 5" list:

1. Apostol Nikolaev-Strumsky's 'Great Doxology' (Musical Perfection)

2. Tchaikovsky's Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom: 'Hymn of the Cherubim' by USSR Ministry Of Culture Chamber Choir
3. Bach's Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244:'Erbarme dich, mein Gott' by Otto Klemperer, Christa Ludwig 1962
4. Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45: 'Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras' by Sir Georg Solti, Kiri Te Kanawa, Bernd Weikl, CSO, Chicago Symphony Chorus
5. Vivaldi's Psaume 127, Nisi Dominus, RV 608: 'Cum dederit' by Andreas Scholl


----------

